# Cris Cyborg talks about everything!



## otronegro (Aug 23, 2011)

God bless Google translator!! 
Time to work on a bit of reading Comprehension!! :thumb02:













> *SPORTV.COM: You met her husband fighting. How was it? He helped you?*
> *Cris Cyborg:* I knew him before my first fight. Before we were just friends. He called me and said, "Let's jog." He was interested in me already (laughs). We jog all the time. After this fight we started dating. And it was all very quick. We dated already living together. I told him: "Let's get married, because from where i come, it doesn't work like that" I met him at the age of 19 and married 20. He helped me a lot. At first he showed me his fights, he was already well known. At first I was Cris "Chute Boxe", then the second fight they said to me put Cris "Cyborg". Felt right. It was a responsibility, right? He was a long time on the walk.
> 
> *Do you dream of one day come to the UFC?*
> ...



source.


----------

